# Guns From Walmart



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

So I told my buddy the other day I was thinking of picking up a Mossberg 500 in 20ga from Walmart. He starts telling me all this stuff about how Wally world guns are inferior, special runs, lower quality than manufacturer's other lines. He said the same about the ammo there too. I think he is FOS. How could they call a mossberg 500 by that name, if that was not what it was, or a Remington 700... I owned a 7mag remmy 700 from walmart, and it did just fine. Is there somethning I don't know? Thanks


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

If your 7mm is good, why worry? I buy my teeth past at wal=art and have no complaints at all.


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

Their guns and ammo are the same as everbody else


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

No truth to that.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

your buddy is FOS!! tell him 2cool said so.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dangit. I knew there was a reason I couldn't hit those doves last year. I bought my shells at Wal-mart.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Every round that has gone through my semi auto pistol has been from Wally world and not 1 problem. Nice avatar buck.


----------



## Matador (Nov 8, 2006)

A mossberg is inferior no matter were you buy it from!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Every round that has gone through my semi auto pistol has been from Wally world and not 1 problem. Nice avatar buck.


So what are saying? It could be me? LOL. Yep, it could be. Thanks, TXPalerider made that avatar for me.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats probably what yalls local gun shop told him. LOL


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Matador said:


> A mossberg is inferior no matter were you buy it from!


 10-4 ON THAT!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

i was 99.9% sure he was fos, but wanted a second opinion before i turned him into a sniveling little girl. Thanks. Oh, and many many birds have died at the end of my mossberg 12ga I bought at a garage sale for $50. that was 15+ years ago. still got it!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Matador said:


> A mossberg is inferior no matter were you buy it from!


All joking aside, would you like to freely chose to stand in front of mine???

I didn't think so... :cheers:


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> All joking aside, would you like to freely chose to stand in front of mine???
> 
> I didn't think so... :cheers:


FER SURE!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have heard the same thing, but it was more refered to blemishes and lower grade wood on stocks .... personaly I would not buy from a dealer unless they knew what they were talking about..... and I have yet to go to a WAlly world where they actully had a clue..... just try buying a license and you will see what im talking about


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

There is no truth to what he said. I am not going to spend another dime in Walmart sence they just donated 78 million to about 5 organizations that are all trying to get hunting and fishing banned. The new co is a huge tree hugger. I know they wont feel the loss of my buisness but it makes me feel better.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, there is some truth to that... There are runs on weapons that are produced for seperate end users.... Perfect example is the run of Taurus handguns that Academy was offering for CHEAP. I know their new Humble store had them for their grand opening... Turns out they were a run done for the Central or South American military contract and were being clearanced in the American retail market due to a surplus.

Also, my dad bought an 1187 synthetic from a Walmart and it only chambers 2 3/4 shells and I believe the manufacturer standardizes them to accept 2 3/4 and 3".

Keep an eye on the tags though... they mislabel them quite often....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> There is no truth to what he said. I am not going to spend another dime in Walmart sence they just donated 78 million to about 5 organizations that are all trying to get hunting and fishing banned. The new co is a huge tree hugger. I know they wont feel the loss of my buisness but it makes me feel better.


X2, i am let down to see that people are still shopping there!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Matador said:


> A mossberg is inferior no matter were you buy it from!


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Actually, there is some truth to that... There are runs on weapons that are produced for seperate end users.... Perfect example is the run of Taurus handguns that Academy was offering for CHEAP. I know their new Humble store had them for their grand opening... Turns out they were a run done for the Central or South American military contract and were being clearanced in the American retail market due to a surplus.
> 
> Also, my dad bought an 1187 synthetic from a Walmart and it only chambers 2 3/4 shells and I believe the manufacturer standardizes them to accept 2 3/4 and 3".
> 
> Keep an eye on the tags though... they mislabel them quite often....


So I guess Mossberg, Remington, and Taurus program the CNC machines to make sub-standard guns for Wal-Mart and Academy? Geez.

Military over-runs are nothing new. The Sig SP-2022 9mm is a military over run and is one of the best pistols Sig has ever made. Gun makers make special runs for all kinds of companys. Gander Mtn, Bud's Gun Shop both have special run guns made just for them.

All gun companies will produce a stinker from time to time. I have a friend with a $2500 Les Baer 1911 that is not as reliable as his Taurus PT1911 that he paid $500 for. Guess what. Neither gun came from Wal-Mart.

I have bought many a gun at Wal-Mart over the years. None of them are any less of a gun that I bought at a local gun store.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

My father-in-law was a respected gunsmith and gun dealer for many years in Corpus and later in Three Rivers. In his later years he flat told any potential buyer, if all you want is a standard gun - no bells and whistles, buy from the big box stores like Academy, Cabela's, Bass Pro, etc. They buy in bulk. Gun stores can't complete. If he purchases a gun it's a single order, plus Tax, plus shipping. You pay less at big box because big box buys in volume. 
His loyal customers remained loyal primarily because of his reputation and many of them wanted something "extra" - different scope, or custom sights, maybe tweak the trigger pull. But by and large - a standard firearm? He would almost insist you go to Academy or another big box and save the money.
Walmart? Sorry, I don't shop there.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never seen a high end gun at Walmart. There market is the cheaper low grade low end long guns. Now much of there ammo is standard stuff that you can get anywhere. Of course they also have cheap dove loads just like everyone else. As mentioned the problem with Walmart is they do not have good respectable knowledable sales staff. If you noticed many and I mean a lot of walmarts stopped carrying guns. The reason was ATF finally got tired of there poor records and up keep on paper work. Most of there stores do not carry guns any longer. As mentioned your big stores order train loads of guns and get a better price due to volume. As mentioned small gun stores might carry a caliber or a higher end gun that might not sell as fast at a big shop. Most small gun stores have a gun smith and make most of there money off of working on guns and add on's like muzzle brakes. trigger jobs etc. 
Also look at the cheap crapy scopes that walmart carries. Ask one of there associates to bore sight the gun and provide the rings and bases and see the look on there faces. The best deal I ever got on a Benilli came from a small gun shop. He did not have to stock it, so he made the call and the jobber sent it and I picked it up. I buy a few things at walmart that are not big impact items.


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I remember years ago Walmart had a pretty nice selection. My Dad bought me my first gun there(a remington 870). And I rememember how jealous I was(and still am) of his Belgian Browning Auto 5 he picked up there!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> Dangit. I knew there was a reason I couldn't hit those doves last year. I bought my shells at Wal-mart.


me too .Ducks dont fear me either .Dressing is not good without ducks.lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

great white fisherman said:


> I have never seen a high end gun at Walmart. There market is the cheaper low grade low end long guns. Now much of there ammo is standard stuff that you can get anywhere. Of course they also have cheap dove loads just like everyone else. As mentioned the problem with Walmart is they do not have good respectable knowledable sales staff. If you noticed many and I mean a lot of walmarts stopped carrying guns. The reason was ATF finally got tired of there poor records and up keep on paper work. Most of there stores do not carry guns any longer. As mentioned your big stores order train loads of guns and get a better price due to volume. As mentioned small gun stores might carry a caliber or a higher end gun that might not sell as fast at a big shop. Most small gun stores have a gun smith and make most of there money off of working on guns and add on's like muzzle brakes. trigger jobs etc.
> Also look at the cheap crapy scopes that walmart carries. Ask one of there associates to bore sight the gun and provide the rings and bases and see the look on there faces. The best deal I ever got on a Benilli came from a small gun shop. He did not have to stock it, so he made the call and the jobber sent it and I picked it up. I buy a few things at walmart that are not big impact items.


I guess the Ruger 77 mK II VZT with the 26 inch Target barrel, laminated beavertail stock and Target trigger I ordered there was sent from another dealer.

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

There is no difference in quality. Years ago I was a sporting goods buyer for a large wholesale company and every year the manufacturers would offer dating programs. We would order huge quantities of basic shotguns, rifles etc to be delivered in late summer for the fall hunting season. This would allow the manufacturer to schedule his production with firm orders. In return, we got very cheap prices and extended payment terms. This is why you'll see the large retailers offering cheap prices that the small dealer cannot match. Like others have said, if you want something special or if you want service you will be out of luck and better off dealing with a small dealer. If price is all that matters and you want a standard 870 or 11-87 etc. then you can't beat the big retailers.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> So I guess Mossberg, Remington, and Taurus program the CNC machines to make sub-standard guns for Wal-Mart and Academy? Geez.
> 
> Military over-runs are nothing new. The Sig SP-2022 9mm is a military over run and is one of the best pistols Sig has ever made. Gun makers make special runs for all kinds of companys. Gander Mtn, Bud's Gun Shop both have special run guns made just for them.
> 
> ...


Geez indeed. The Taurus clearance line was not the standard of what the US had ANNNND it was packed to the gills with extra grease and had to be dismantled by the user and cleaned up in order to function well.

I believe that a weapon that needs to be broken down upon purchase and cleaned up to function properly is substandard to one that doesnt....

Im not bashing Walmarts guns... I have 4-5 laying around the house that function just fine and have never given me any problems.


----------



## bmlp21 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Wally World has a gun Catalog*

FYI, just in case you do not know.
Some people do not know that in the sporting section of Wally World they keep a catalog behind the counter that has many manufactures and calibers of rifles and shotguns. My purchases have all gone quick and easy, Goodluck with yours.

Academy will soon have the same as well. They are in the process of building theirs now.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I guess my old Ted Williams 12ga.is not good any more! 

at 60+ years and countless rounds thru it seems I may have been decieved.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

i've bought several guns from walmart, from pistol to shotguns to rifles and haven't had any problems at all. I'm not one for all the bells and whistles because if a basic gun with basic sights/scope cant get the shot done, then why would something that is custom have a better chance.

if you buy a gun from anywhere, big box store or a mom and pop gun store, you should always break it down and inspect it before use.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Beretta made/makes a Walmart edition 390 12 gauge, my favorite gun I've ever owned. Dressed down version with no recoil pad. Not a huge fan of Wally World but I do like the shotgun I bought there.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Beretta made/makes a Walmart edition 390 12 gauge, my favorite gun I've ever owned. Dressed down version with no recoil pad. Not a huge fan of Wally World but I do like the shotgun I bought there.


Thats the model that I have.... It has killed plenty of birds, but it doesnt perform as well as I hoped it would.... it was too inexpensive to pass up though.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> I guess my old Ted Williams 12ga.is not good any more!
> 
> at 60+ years and countless rounds thru it seems I may have been decieved.


ohhh I reckon that old Ted Williams is still a pretty good gun. Sorta like those Sears JC Higgins models. May not have a "pedigree" name that draws the eye, but can still draw a bead on the quarry.


----------



## _merica_ (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything at Walmart will get the job done, but several manufacturers are making cheaper products just for Walmart. They will even be of different quality, and usually cheaper made than the stuff you see at Academy and big sporting retail stores. The same thing goes for reels. The products will be the same name and model that is sold at other stores but if you go look at the model number on the actual product it will somehow be different (a different letter at the end or different numbers or something) than the same item somewhere else. Sometimes it will just be a different upc code and just an inferior product packaged just for walmart.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so what you're saying is that all the gunmakers who supply product to Walmart have a separate shop just to produce walmart guns? really? - show me the proof. and just for the record I'll refer you to the following:



Viking48 said:


> There is no difference in quality. Years ago I was a sporting goods buyer for a large wholesale company and every year the manufacturers would offer dating programs. We would order huge quantities of basic shotguns, rifles etc to be delivered in late summer for the fall hunting season. This would allow the manufacturer to schedule his production with firm orders. In return, we got very cheap prices and extended payment terms. This is why you'll see the large retailers offering cheap prices that the small dealer cannot match. Like others have said, if you want something special or if you want service you will be out of luck and better off dealing with a small dealer. If price is all that matters and you want a standard 870 or 11-87 etc. then you can't beat the big retailers.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

RogerB said:


> so what you're saying is that all the gunmakers who supply product to Walmart have a separate shop just to produce walmart guns? really? - show me the proof. and just for the record I'll refer you to the following:


Show some proof that they dont....

Alot of things could have changed based on a quote that starts out "years ago"....

Walmart is a low cost store...... Whats a way to cut cost of an item? Use cheaper parts/labor to build it... My 390 from Walmart doesnt have the padded stock either, just like the other guy mentioned.... theres an example for you....

It may not be a different action or barrel, but you may see things missing such as studs to attach a sling to (which my 390 was also missing), different coatings, lack of choke tubes, etc..... All those items may not be in the main production phase, but they do in fact alter the final product output.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so okay - explain this to me - how did all the gunmakers survive when Walmart stopped selling guns for a considerable period of time. All those production lines, equipment and personnel did what? sit on their butt and wait until Walmart changed it's mind?
just because someone buys a gun (of any name) and it has less than what you find on a same name, same model, elsewhere doesn't mean it's inferior. good grief - do you realize the liability gun makers would face for making an inferior firearm that might cause harm? that's exactly what the anti-gun crowd would love to prove.
and I don't have to show you proof that gun makers don't make a seperate line of firearms - if you make the charge they did, base it on something - not just your opinion. 
if you purchased a firearm that was missing studs to attach a sling - that's your problem. Not every firearm comes with sling mounts - what you're telling me is the equivalent of purchasing a truck that doesn't come with all the bells and whistles. EVERY product has enhancements - there's basic, and there's grades above basic. you might want to think about that next time you look at a firearm - regardless of where you purchase it.

and again - Walmart, Just like Academy, Just like Bass Pro, Just Like Cabela's buy their firearms in bulk - that's why their cheaper than buying from a local gun store or independent dealer.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Hate to admit it, but i worked at Wally World for a couple years in college in the sporting goods section. Got a 20% discount on firearms so not too bad a deal. There are separate runs from various manufacturers specifically for Wal-Mart. Example is the Marlin 30-30 Lever Action 336W (W denotes Wal-Mart and is only available there). At other places you can find the standard 336C, CS, etc. The "W" model does not even appear on Marlin's website. So I can guarantee there are separate runs designed specifically for Wal-Mart. As far as these runs being inferior quality, I am not sure that is the case. I have abused the 30-30 as well as a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag from there and had no issues. Also, you can special order just about any firearm you want from Wal-Mart, usually at a pretty great price. Just ask them for the catalog behind the catalog. I know for a fact these special orders are not special runs, but rather are ordered direct from the factory (Browning, Beretta, etc.).


----------



## _merica_ (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if any gun manufacturer makes anything specific for walmart. I am certain that some of the products (not guns) sold at Walmart are made/packaged specifically for them probably because they are capable of purchasing such a large quantity. I just wanted to make sure the buyer looks at anything they buy at walmart. Sometimes it may just be different packaging or something simple too. But I have bought an Abu Garcia 6000 reel from walmart several years ago and it looked identical to the ones in several other retail stores but it had a slightly different model number, and I didn't find it to perform as well as some of my other old abu garcia's that I had purchased from academy.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

RogerB said:


> so okay - explain this to me - how did all the gunmakers survive when Walmart stopped selling guns for a considerable period of time. All those production lines, equipment and personnel did what? sit on their butt and wait until Walmart changed it's mind?
> just because someone buys a gun (of any name) and it has less than what you find on a same name, same model, elsewhere doesn't mean it's inferior. good grief - do you realize the liability gun makers would face for making an inferior firearm that might cause harm? that's exactly what the anti-gun crowd would love to prove.
> and I don't have to show you proof that gun makers don't make a seperate line of firearms - if you make the charge they did, base it on something - not just your opinion.
> if you purchased a firearm that was missing studs to attach a sling - that's your problem. Not every firearm comes with sling mounts - what you're telling me is the equivalent of purchasing a truck that doesn't come with all the bells and whistles. EVERY product has enhancements - there's basic, and there's grades above basic. you might want to think about that next time you look at a firearm - regardless of where you purchase it.
> ...


Just because a gun is inferior doesnt necessarily mean it will cause harm... Take a few blood pressure pills and relax old man (ha, finally beat you to the punch about somehow bringing age into the discussion).

My point is that yes, a gun you buy from Walmart is less expensive, but that is not always based on the bulk purchases that they make. There can indeed be accessories excluded from such store specific models in order to keep the cost nice and low.

My examples were the sling studs and stock pads.... I looked at another 390 at a mom/pop gun store that had the studs and a nice stock pad... Heck, the 390 I got from Walmart was predrilled for the lower stud, but one wasnt included. All fine and dandy, but just another corner cut to drop the price.

Mine also did not come with a full line of chokes. It had a modified and IC choke... thats it.... Just ANOTHER way to cut costs.... Neither of which effects the ability of the firearm to perform safely, but does drop the price of the gun down.

I bought that 390 cheaper at Walmart than anywhere else had it, and it came without the accessories that the other places had... It was an extremely good deal and I dont regret it one bit. I didnt need the extra choke tubes and I bought the studs for 8-10 bucks and put a Beretta end cap on it anyway so I wouldnt have that little disc hanging off the top. Even with spending that 100 bucks, I still came out on the cheap end versus if I had purchased from a mom/pop (i didnt look at any of the other chain stores).

Yes, it may be a Beretta action, stock and barrel, but it was missing 100 dollars worth of accessories that are considered standard for that unit at any other store. Definetely something to consider when shopping around for a firearm at various stores.

Theres my first hand experience and proof of me buying a firearm from Walmart. Where is yours?

PS... not all Walmarts stopped selling guns, and the ones that did were not without them for all that long, and some never stocked them again.... I doubt very seriously that Beretta has a machine that puts its choke tubes in the box, and they probably have personel that add the sling studs in seperately too. So, its highly unlikely that any process really would have had to been changed other than telling John Employee to make sure to put 4 chokes in each box instead of 2 for the time being....


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Not trying to be a WM cheerleader...I buy most of my guns from Academy


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I understand exactly what you're saying BUT - the OP asked if Walmart guns were INFERIOR. Not having a butt pad, or certain features, like sling studs, scopes, night sights, 4 chokes verses 2, not having those features does not make the gun INFERIOR - go to ANY gun store and you can find the same gun, with and without the "features" - it has NOTHING to do with the quality of the actual firearm. 
the statement "inferior" leads one to believe that somehow the actual manufacture of the firearm is less than the same standard applied to the same gun with ALL the bells and whistles. - that was the point made in response to the OP. has nothing to do with what the gun does or does not come with regarding features.

"first hand proof" of a walmart purchase? I believe I answered that earlier - I don't shop Walmart - if I want to purchase a firearm - I go to gun stores like Dury's or Nagel's I prefer to see ALL the various enhancements that a particular make and/or model offers.
and I'm fully aware of Walmart's initial decision to stop selling firearms - due more to sales than anything involving ATF. I'm also fully aware that not ALL Walmarts will again sell firearms - case in point - there's one about 2 miles from my house and from what I'm told - it does not intend to sell firearms anytime in the future - the one in Del Rio - does according to what I've been told and has for some time.
I would suspect that's due to the fact that a lot of hunters stop at Del Rio on their way to their hunting leases for food, corn, etc. - the same isn't true at the one near where I live.
(and I don't have high blood pressure - never have - not much you could do to raise it either).


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

kmarv said:


> Hate to admit it, but i worked at Wally World for a couple years in college in the sporting goods section. Got a 20% discount on firearms so not too bad a deal. There are separate runs from various manufacturers specifically for Wal-Mart. Example is the Marlin 30-30 Lever Action 336W (W denotes Wal-Mart and is only available there). At other places you can find the standard 336C, CS, etc. The "W" model does not even appear on Marlin's website. So I can guarantee there are separate runs designed specifically for Wal-Mart. As far as these runs being inferior quality, I am not sure that is the case. I have abused the 30-30 as well as a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag from there and had no issues. Also, you can special order just about any firearm you want from Wal-Mart, usually at a pretty great price. Just ask them for the catalog behind the catalog. I know for a fact these special orders are not special runs, but rather are ordered direct from the factory (Browning, Beretta, etc.).


that's a true statement. Same applies to Academy and others as well. the runs are made based on what the buyer (store) wants - with our without butt pads, with or without sling studs, with or without scopes mounted or night sites, etc.
That's not a new practice (Ted Williams model shotguns, Sears JC Higgins 22 rifles, shotguns and centerfire guns, JC Penny long guns).


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

RogerB said:


> I understand exactly what you're saying BUT - the OP asked if Walmart guns were INFERIOR. Not having a butt pad, or certain features, like sling studs, scopes, night sights, 4 chokes verses 2, not having those features does not make the gun INFERIOR - go to ANY gun store and you can find the same gun, with and without the "features" - it has NOTHING to do with the quality of the actual firearm.
> the statement "inferior" leads one to believe that somehow the actual manufacture of the firearm is less than the same standard applied to the same gun with ALL the bells and whistles. - that was the point made in response to the OP. has nothing to do with what the gun does or does not come with regarding features.
> 
> "first hand proof" of a walmart purchase? I believe I answered that earlier - I don't shop Walmart - if I want to purchase a firearm - I go to gun stores like Dury's or Nagel's I prefer to see ALL the various enhancements that a particular make and/or model offers.
> ...


Regardless of price, if you put my Walmart purchased 390 up next to the standard 390.... My Walmart 390 is inferior.

Why? Because it doesnt have the standard features that the other 390 has.

Kinda like putting a 2011 standard Chevy up next to another 2011 Chevy.... But one doesnt have locks on the doors, an air conditioner or a spare tire.... Trucks run the same and both function safely, but which is really inferior since the above items are standard additions?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

wrong junior - you bought a product that's made to specs. the "extras" are exactly that - your 2011 chevy without all the bells you mentioned is no more "inferior" to the same chevy sold at a different store. both function and run and were made to the same standards. 

inferior means of poor quality not quantity- not having sling studs doesn't make the firearm "poor quality" - but you believe what you want, and buy whatever you want - if it was inferior - shame on you for buying it and expecting it to have all the extras that a more expensive gun with all the bells and whistles would have.

now y'all will have to excuse me - I'm gonna go eat my "inferior" burger - there are two burgers to choose from - one with double cheese, and jalapeno peppers or the one without double cheese and jalapeno's, it'll be cheaper too - made with the SAME hamburger, on the SAME bun, with the SAME mayo and mustard - but it'll be "inferior" :rotfl:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Thats the model that I have.... It has killed plenty of birds, but it doesnt perform as well as I hoped it would.... it was too inexpensive to pass up though.


Aren't you having corrosion issues with yours? I don't water fowl hunt so thats not a concern of mine. It goes bang every time I pull the trigger and has no problem spitting out low velocity shells. I did spend the money on a Beretta recoil pad and some Briley ported chokes. Didn't really need any of those accessories but why not. The Doves tomorrow don't stand a chance! (unless they happen to fly our way)


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tha's BS... I've bought a lot of guns there!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

RogerB said:


> wrong junior - you bought a product that's made to specs. the "extras" are exactly that - your 2011 chevy without all the bells you mentioned is no more "inferior" to the same chevy sold at a different store. both function and run and were made to the same standards.
> 
> inferior means of poor quality not quantity- not having sling studs doesn't make the firearm "poor quality" - but you believe what you want, and buy whatever you want - if it was inferior - shame on you for buying it and expecting it to have all the extras that a more expensive gun with all the bells and whistles would have.
> 
> now y'all will have to excuse me - I'm gonna go eat my "inferior" burger - there are two burgers to choose from - one with double cheese, and jalapeno peppers or the one without double cheese and jalapeno's, it'll be cheaper too - made with the SAME hamburger, on the SAME bun, with the SAME mayo and mustard - but it'll be "inferior" :rotfl:


The mfg specs do say that it comes with the choke tubes and sling studs.... so I guess you are missing my point.... I guess I could buy a truck without a bed too, since it technically still works..

Be careful with that burger... you know how you get when you dont get the right amount of Fiber gramps....

(PS... you dont get the mayo and mustard.... just meat and bun.... but its technically the same burger!!)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> The mfg specs do say that it comes with the choke tubes and sling studs.... so I guess you are missing my point


no - if it says it comes standard with those - and you bought it without them as standard equipment - shame on you for doing so.
if the make and model product documentation for your particular purchase did not state those as standard equipment - you got what you paid for - if the paper work says it's included and standard - you got ripped off. it's still a "buyer beware" world.
and you're wrong (again) these burgers come standard with mayo and mustard - you have to tell them if you don't want one or the other.
pffffffffffft:slimer:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Aren't you having corrosion issues with yours? I don't water fowl hunt so thats not a concern of mine. It goes bang every time I pull the trigger and has no problem spitting out low velocity shells. I did spend the money on a Beretta recoil pad and some Briley ported chokes. Didn't really need any of those accessories but why not. The Doves tomorrow don't stand a chance! (unless they happen to fly our way)


Yes, I am in fact... its looking pretty rough, but I dont THINK it has anything to do with where I bought it... who knows though, I guess it could... I have yet to see another one that looks this bad and im not a saltwater hunter.

The deal I got on that gun was pretty dang good, so Im not complaining one bit... But had the gun been comparably priced to other stores, I probably wouldnt have purchased it. We will put it this way, by the time I shopped around a little bit, I couldnt get back to Walmart fast enough to buy it cuz it was extremely cheap (as in half price), so the lack of tubes and sling studs were justified 100%.

Deal was good enough that I never pass through Walmart without taking a peek.... But just beware to folks who are considering buying one without much comparison with other stores... 100 dollars worth of missing equipment wouldnt have been worth it if I was only saving 20 bucks at the register....

Good luck this weekend! Hope yall pile them up!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Guess I'll jump back in here. Manufacturers do often make products with different part numbers to help prevent problems with smaller distributors or dealers. If you put a W on the end for Wallyworld and it is not available to other customers then you have created a new product and can sell it for whatever you like. They may or may not change anything on the item but often will change something to eliminate other problems. If you ever have an opportunity to visit a lawnmower manufacturer you will see a string of mowers with one brand name, then another string (usually a different color, handle, wheels etc) with another brand name and so forth and, although equal in quality, you can bet some customers are paying a lot less than others and none are inferior to the others. You should never see a quality difference in same model guns but you may see a difference in features. I can't imagine any gun manufacturer placing guns that don't meet spec in a separate pile for any customer. On the other side of the coin I spoke with a Remington representative who told me that when they test fire the 700's with heavy barrels they pull the ones with the tightest groups and class them as Police Sniper and the next step down are classed as Varmint. (Guess this will stir up another argument).


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

IMO... 
1. It is perfectly acceptable to hate on Wally Mart for any and all reasons. Hating Wally Mart is about the same as hating on China.
2. Mossbergs that I have handled are not bad weapons...but they are a little weird in design....especially the 500 shotgun. Too many pieces parts. Also..I've been helping a friend try to locate a mag for a Mossberg rifle made in ~1972. Forty years is hardly old for a hunting weapon. If Mossberg won't support their old stuff, I am not conviced that they will support the new stuff, either. Imagine not being able to get common parts for a 20 year old Chevy!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

When iI asked the question, I guess I wasn't specific enough. I know manufacturers make special runs and editions etc... for large buyers. What i was getting at was things like blemishes, runs in the finish, scarred or inferior wood quality, parts that didn't quite meet muster, stuff like that. Not things like options or acessories. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

bmlp21 said:


> FYI, just in case you do not know.
> Some people do not know that in the sporting section of Wally World they keep a catalog behind the counter that has many manufactures and calibers of rifles and shotguns. My purchases have all gone quick and easy, Goodluck with yours.
> 
> Academy will soon have the same as well. They are in the process of building theirs now.


 X2 they can get almost any gun. If you can find somebody that has a clue. Academy can do the same with high end fishing reels aswell. Alot cheaper than most places.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

sharksurfer66 said:


> So I told my buddy the other day I was thinking of picking up a Mossberg 500 in 20ga from Walmart. He starts telling me all this stuff about how Wally world guns are inferior, special runs, lower quality than manufacturer's other lines. He said the same about the ammo there too. I think he is FOS. How could they call a mossberg 500 by that name, if that was not what it was, or a Remington 700... I owned a 7mag remmy 700 from walmart, and it did just fine. Is there somethning I don't know? Thanks


Here is what I learned from Sal Glesser (CEO) of Spyderco knives on selling to Walmart. He said that Walmart insisted on any knives they ordered being the same top quality as any other Spyderco that came out of their factory. Walmart can sell their products cheaper because they order in such a large volume and they pay their vendors rock bottom prices. Basically, if you don't like the price WM IS offering they feel there is another company that will... So yes, their firearms and knives are the same quality as you get anywhere else.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

There was a different Ruger 10/22 that only walmart sold. It was called the DSP. stainless barrel, and checkered walnut stock. It's actually pretty highly sought after. But as far as the guns being any different, no that's incorrect.


----------

